# Mobile Tech Expo 2017 - Classes this year



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Mobile Tech Expo 2017 - Classes this year*

Not sure how many of you across the pond are going to Mobile Tech Expo this year but if you're going, I hope to see you at some of my classes!

Mobile Tech Expo 2017 - Classes this year










Thursday January 19th is what is called,

Education Day

This is the *primary* day for educational classes. There will also be classes on Friday and Saturday but majority of classes are traditionally scheduled for Thursday and most of these _*won't repeat*_ on Friday or Saturday.

So mark your schedule and make plans to be at the 2017 Mobil Tech Expo on THURSDAY.

Here's my tentative schedule for the 2017 Mobile Tech Expo. Most of these are BRAND NEW classes.

Thursday

*1: The top 10 must have tools for starting and running a successful detailing business*
*Instructor* - Mike Phillips
*Room:* Dade/Florida Keys
*Time:* *8:00-8:45am*

Quality never costs money it makes money. Anyone starting a new detailing business needs a bare minimum of tools to get started. Mike Phillips from Autogeek presents his recommendations to get your business started out on the right path focusing on quality tools that won't let you down.

*2: How to use the Autogeek VIF App*
*Instructor* - Mike Phillips
*Room:* Dade/Florida Keys
*Time:* *9:00-9:45am*

The Vehicle Inspection App is the electronic version of Mike Phillips paper Vehicle Inspection form. This digital inspection form removes the paper from the process while providing multiple benefits besides protecting you and your business by identifying pre-existing issues inside and outside of the vehicle. Benefits include, doing inspections to protect yourself, doing estimates, documenting pre-existing issues with your cell phone or tablet camera, emailing your customer a copy of the work order, the ability to re-connect with customers, review past work orders and shop online.

*3: Faster Processes. Superior Results. More Profit. Maximizing the BigFoot System for One-Step Corrections*
*Instructors* - Jason Rose and Mike Phillips
*Room:* Dade/Florida Keys
*Time:* *10:00-10:45am*

In the past detailers dedicated many hours and multiple steps to achieve the results their clients expect, but more often than professional detailers realize, full correction can be done with a one-step process. Saving time on the job and returning the vehicle back to your client faster means more money on your bottom line and a more successful business. The RUPES BigFoot polishing system is designed around the principles of efficient polishing, saving time, consuming less product, and ultimately delivering superior results. This class will center on the BigFoot system components and how you can maximize the selection of tools, compounds, and pads to achieve better results in less time by reducing steps.

*4: How to use a hot water extractor and a steam cleaner*
*Instructor* - Mike Phillips
*Room:* Dade/Florida Keys
*Time:* *11:00-11:45am*

Learn the difference between extractors and steam cleaners. Learn when to use one over the other. Learn how to use a hot water extractor and how to use a steam cleaning machine.

*5: The benefits of coatings for your customers and your business*
*Instructor* - Jeff McEachran & Mike Phillips
*Room:* Dade/Florida Keys
*Time:* *2:00-2:45am*

Jeff McEachran from Gyeon and Mike Phillips from Autogeek share with you the benefits coatings provide your customers plus how they can increase the profit for each job.

*6: Maximum paint correction with minimum product inventory*
*Instructor* - Rob McCrary and Mike Phillips
*Room:* Dade/Florida Keys
*Time:* *3:00-3:45am*

Rob McCrary from SONAX and Mike Phillips from Autogeek show you how to offer your customers the best results possible while keeping your product inventory to a minimum.

*7: How to become the recognized detailing expert in your home town*
*Instructor* - Mike Phillips
*Room:* Dade/Florida Keys
*Time:* *4:00-4:45am*

Mike Phillips from Autogeek shares his secret technique for becoming the recognized detailing expert in your home town to help you build a top tier customer base of affluent car owners to maximize and sustain your profits.

*8: Flex XC 3401 VRG - Dual Action Orbital Polisher-How to use this unit safely and properly*
*Instructor* - Mike Phillips
*Room:* Dade/Florida Keys
*Time:* *5:00-5:45am*

Mike Phillips will cover the unique design features, ease of use and benefits about the FLEX 3401. Mike will also share his 6 technique tips for using the 3401 no matter what the size or type of vehicle or the shape of the panel. Plus, how to use the FLEX 3401 for Show Car Detailing or as Mike calls it, The Art of Polishing Paint as well as how to maximize your quality and your profits when doing one-step production detailing.

Friday

*1: How to become the recognized detailing expert in your home town*
*Instructor* - Mike Phillips
*Room:* Dade/Florida Keys
*Time:* *1:00-1:45am*

Mike Phillips from Autogeek shares his secret technique for becoming the recognized detailing expert in your home town to help you build a top tier customer base of affluent car owners to maximize and sustain your profits.

Location

2017 Mobile Tech Expo will take place at,

*DOUBLETREE BY HILTON - UNIVERSAL*
5780 MAJOR BLVD.
ORLANDO, FL 32819

*Just to note...*

*Thursday* - I'll be there teaching a total of 8 classes. Pretty much all day as has been the norm for the last 6 years.

*Friday* - I'm schedule to teach 1 and possibly 2 classes for the IDA. Some of my other classes *may* repeat. Don't bank on it.

*Saturday* - Any classes I'm teaching are still to be announced. Best thing to do is attend my classes on Thursday.

*Sunday* - IDA Annual Board Meeting - No MTE show on Sunday

Anytime I'm not teaching a class I'll be at either the Autogeek booth or the IDA booth.

Besides myself, there will be a lot of other industry experts and industry leaders teaching classes and having booths where you can learn more about car detailing, paintless dent repair as well as a lot of other topics.

Here's the tentative schedule as of the date of this post... it will be updated so check often...

*2017 MTE Schedule of Events - Tentative*

It's truly the only show like it in the United States and it takes place once in year in January here in beautiful sunny Florida.

See you there!


----------

